# My dads 1970 GTO - Stock



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it's about time me and my dad restored his 1970 GTO.

Quick backstory. My dad's owned his GTO since 1971 as the 2nd owner. I had always been obsessed with it and bought my own 1970 GTO after high school. Fixed it up a bit and sold it for a 2005 GTO so we'd have one new and one old in the family. Ended up buying a condo and having my daughter so sold that car.

Now my dad is retired and i'm trying to encourage him to restore his GTO.

Here's the deal. It's a 1970 Pontiac GTO with the 4 speed 400 motor.

It's only got 72,000 miles on it! Numbers matching unmolested car!

Always garage kept and driven between April - August in Wisconsin.

It's got power steering, power disc brakes, hood tach, and the rare " VOE- Vacuum operated exhaust mode" tiger button 

My dad has always babied this car and never beat on it or driven farther than a few hundred miles at a time.

Problem is he has lost his interest in it and just plans on leaving it to me.

I'm trying to convince him to restore it with me. He has great mechanical abilities and i'd love to work on the car with him now that i'm older and ready for it!

Any advice/tips etc?

The car runs great still. No problems at all. Drives like it came off the showroom floor. The interior still looks brand new as well except for the back panel where the speakers go.

It really only needs some body work from a little rust, paint, and maybe a go over of the engine??

I'll get more pics soon. Here' a quick pic I snapped with my phone. Last year for fathers day I bought him a new bumper since my old 70 had one. It's the only thing he's changed to the car, but he kept the stock bumper for restoration purposes!

-Tommy


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Very nice. As far as your dad, tell him what you're telling us. If he knows how much you want this to be a father/son project, I bet he'll come around.


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been nagging him to redo it for years. Now I am more serious about it than ever!

I'm afraid as the years go on, the car will be harder and harder to restore. It's only been driven 10-20 miles a year for the last 5-8 years. He just warms it up to change oil and check for problems.

I'm thought buying him the bumper would get him motivated. I'm looking to buy him the VOE mufflers to maybe help spark his fire again  They are expensive though! dang


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

blue_gto_70 said:


> I've been nagging him to redo it for years. Now I am more serious about it than ever!
> 
> I'm afraid as the years go on, the car will be harder and harder to restore. It's only been driven 10-20 miles a year for the last 5-8 years. He just warms it up to change oil and check for problems.
> 
> I'm thought buying him the bumper would get him motivated. I'm looking to buy him the VOE mufflers to maybe help spark his fire again  They are expensive though! dang


if hes not motivated dont tear it down. i have seen too many unfinished restorations sitting around. its a lot of work.
i would just accumulate the parts to restore it in the future and leave it at that.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

:agree

I would start collecting all of the parts that need to be replaced/freshened up first, and then have the body repainted. When the paint and light duty body work is done, put your freshened up trim pieces on it and get it back on the road ASAP.

Trust me, tearing a car down and building back up is one frustrating ordeal, especially if it doesn't really _NEED_ to be done. My opinion is to keep it as simple as possible. Especially on a nice handling survivor like your dads.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> :agree
> 
> I would start collecting all of the parts that need to be replaced/freshened up first, and then have the body repainted. When the paint and light duty body work is done, put your freshened up trim pieces on it and get it back on the road ASAP.
> 
> Trust me, tearing a car down and building back up is one frustrating ordeal, especially if it doesn't really _NEED_ to be done. My opinion is to keep it as simple as possible. Especially on a nice handling survivor like your dads.


:agree I have a 69 GTO that was my daily driver for several years, until I decided I too was going to do a "total frame off" restoration because I really wanted the car to be "perfect". It is now _25 years later since I tore it down_, and I'm just now approaching the point where I may actually be able to finish it. Thats a whole lot of time that I could have been enjoying it, that I'll never be able to get back.

I don't know what magic words to give you to get your dad interested. The best suggestion I can make is what others have said, sit down with him and talk about it. Tell him that you're really interested but you can tell that he doesn't appear to be, and ask him why that is?

At the very least, the two of you ought to come out of that experience being a little closer to each other, and that's a good thing.

Bear


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Whew.... 25 years. Yeah, that's rough. I'm five years into a truck build and I'm finally nearing the end of having the chassis and engine completely finished. _Then I have body work to start on._ 

Seems like it never ends. Start out excited beyond all belief, and then slow down because after a while spending, spending, spending, spending, and more spending takes some of the wind out of your sail so ya decide to slow down for a few months. A year or so later start up again only to repeat the same process.... All the while dealing with car parts EVERYWHERE.

I won't start on my LeMans until I have everything I need to get thing past the initial goal, and that is make the thing drivable. I'll worry about "pretty" after that. Tearing them completely down takes a day. Putting them back together seems to take a lifetime.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

What is there to restore? Its a survivor, leave it as is and just make it drivable if it isnt now. If it is, then dont mess with it. 72k isnt much mileage for a 70, and I wish mine looked that good even after I painted it.


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the input.

You guys have good advice.

Honestly there is nothing wrong with it. It drives, sounds, handles, and looks great form a distance. My dad's just always talked about redoing it so it looked nicer.

Now that i'm 26 years old I thought it would be fun to do.

Maybe I can convince him to get it insured this year for the road so we can go to some car shows and get some ideas and such.

I'll post more pics soon. Only guys like you here can appreciate how well it's been taken care of it's whole life. I still can't believe how nice the interior is and how well it handles and drives for having no work done to it


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's a quick little video I threw together quick.

All 3 of the GTO'S we've had/have


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome Blue, get him out to some shows with it, other peoples interest will get the juices flowing in him again, looks like a freshen up to me, acumulate parts while you drive it, once everythings done send it our for a gold color match paint job, don't look like they should have to do jambs.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

keep it as is for now (just cleaned up a bit for show...normal stuff) and get it and your Dad to a show...I bet it might get him interested to answer questions about who,what where, why his GTO...it might rekindle the fire...I would bet there are a LOT of stories waiting to be remembered and retold...good luck to you and your Dad...

Bill


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thumpin455 said:


> What is there to restore? Its a survivor, leave it as is and just make it drivable if it isnt now. If it is, then dont mess with it. 72k isnt much mileage for a 70, and I wish mine looked that good even after I painted it.


:agree Just tweek anything to make it run top notch and drive it. That's a survivor if I've ever saw one...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

blue_gto_70 said:


> .. My dad's just always talked about redoing it so it looked nicer.
> 
> Now that i'm 26 years old I thought it would be fun to do.


There's your key, right there, in what your dad has always said about it. Sit down and ask him what he means by "look nicer" - get him to describing what he would want, get him to envision it "done" and what that would look like.

I don't know your dad, but if he's got some "perfectionist car guy" in him like a lot of us do, he might feel "stucK" -- he has a vision of what he wants but thinks he lacks the ability to make it real. 

If the issues are mostly cosmetic --- paint and body --- that can be terrifying to someone who doesn't know anything about it. It was to me. I can build motors all day long but bodywork? Man that stuff was like voodoo - and that (and life) kept me stuck on my car for a loooong time. I can sure help with that, if only to tell you how I got unstuck on mine and actually learned how to do the work.

First things first though, you've got to talk with him and figure out the real reasons for his hesitation.

Dangle that carrot out there --- I know I'd do a lot for either one of my boys to get to do a project like that with them 

Bear


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> :agree Just tweek anything to make it run top notch and drive it. That's a survivor if I've ever saw one...


Thanks guys!

Honestly, I have been to dozens of car shows and even the Woodword Dream Cruise GTO only Sunday show in Michigan. I've never seen a completely stock GTO in as good of condition as my dads kept his.

It's amazing that in 1971 when he was 21 years old he had the smarts to not drive it in rain, snow, salt, etc. Garaged and barely driven it's whole life.

I guess he's just lost his passion for the muscle car thing but never wanted to let go of the Goat. I know it will be mine someday and I plan on treating it like he did. A weekend driver to cook outs, car shows, and birthday parties.

Thanks for all the input guys. It helps connecting with folks who share the GTO passion and lifestyle.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dream Cruise is my goal date to have mine all done and ironed out, will be hitting the paint booth at the end of this month. Let me know if you get over for it , always good to meet guys from the forum. ....:cheers


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah for sure. I'd love to bring the goat over for the event


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Great survivor and very cool being an original VOE car. I've struggled trying to get my father to restore his '70 Rallye 350 as well. It's been parked since '89 but is in pretty rough shape. He actually bought two other Cutlass' to use as a base to restore his car with (first a low mile survivor, but then another popped up with body work complete). I've bought him die cast replicas and even personalized plates to try to get the resto jumpstarted, but still no luck thus far. 

We've always gone to all the local shows and everybody knows about the car and they ask about it every time - our family is full of hot-rodders so there is some push there as well - for these reasons, I try not to bug him too much myself. Frustrating part is, you never see Rallye's around, and there were SIX that popped up within driving distance last year - would have been so nice for him to just buy one complete... and I felt kind of bad because I kind of talked him into buying the other two cars. Before I bought my GTO, I offered to make out a deal if he bought one of the 4-speed cars locally (and sold the other two he's bought) that I'd buy his original Rallye off him and start working on a restoration (then some day we could have had matching cars!). He thought about it, but declined, so I kept on the hunt for a Goat. Hopefully I can talk him into starting it this spring, but we'll see....


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

Tommy, since that is a true VOE GTO, it is very rare. Do you need any other parts to complete the system? Does your Dad still have any of the original muffler parts? 

Please email me at [email protected]; I'd like to talk some more with you about it and see if I can help you in any way. You need to get it running as he will not believe how much better the new VOE mufflers work than the old ones did. 

Tom Hand


----------



## swigs84 (May 23, 2011)

great looking car, just get in that thing and drive it. I always wanted to do the same thing with my dad then i moved about 7 hours away so its kind of hard to do now. i have a 70 that i just bought i am going to fix up and give to him though. its a pretty big project hopefully i can get it done before he is dead or to old to enjoy it ha


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

I hear what the others have said, but I definitely appreciate you wanting to have him work on it with you. My '68 is drivable but it needs tons of work and I've been trying to get my old man to come work on it on the weekends... it's hard enough to get him to do it with my parts, my money, my tools, and my garage... :lol:


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey VOE GTO. Yes my dad still has everything stock from when it came off the showroom floor. The button is still set up as it should be. He just never got another set of the VOE exhaust mufflers because of how pricey they were. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Update! My dad got his GTO out this year and insured it. Storing it at my house so we can slowly enjoy it and work on it. Here's some pics of it after taking it out of the garage. This thing is almost as close to "stock" as it comes. Original interior, paint, wheels, motor, trans, clutch, etc. Nothings been opened or worked on as far as major components go. It even has the original fuel pump in it!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

blue_gto_70:
That car is beautiful as it is.
I wouldn't paint it; it's only "original" once.

My recommendation: help your Dad clean it up and enjoy it together!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree that is a true survivor....hands off...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks great...leave it as is...and enjoy!
Bill


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous... and also special.

arty:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you would be amazed what a detail and buff would do to that gold.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

What a great car, all original gto, it might be a better idea to just do minor ( maintenance items ) repairs and have it professionally detailed , ( maybe re-spray the nose? ) the originality of an older car has a certain "WOW" factor. Sounds like you will be enjoying it .....
thanks for sharing the pics/story. ff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Add another vote for DON'T TOUCH IT. Spruce it up, shine it up and take care of it. Change out all fluids and check all rubber parts for age. As you drive it things like rubber hoses etc may begin to fail its an age thing not a restore thing.


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'll snap some pictures of the interior.

"It's only original once" I really like that!


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

The car could definitely use new weatherstripping. The only real major problem with the interior is that back cover between the back seat and window. Not sure what it's called but there is a 6 inch section thats torn apart. Here's the pics, added a pic of the Tiger Button "VOE" option this car came with. Enjoy!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet! It's in great shape!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the package tray is the piece you need for the interior....that car is sweet. most i would do to it other than repairs and a new set of the VOE mufflers is a scuff (fix any dings and rust) and paint back to original gold, i would lean towards using a single stage like it originally had and i say that only because gold is a bitch to blend for spot repairs. You can also get some paint mixed to re-spray your seat backs. That car would be a show winner in most original classes.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

that is a sweet car i would not do anything to the body but a detail job maybe replace the package tray take care of the mechanicals and enjoy it 
it is only original once !


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> the package tray is the piece you need for the interior....that car is sweet. most i would do to it other than repairs and a new set of the VOE mufflers is a scuff (fix any dings and rust) and paint back to original gold, i would lean towards using a single stage like it originally had and i say that only because gold is a bitch to blend for spot repairs. You can also get some paint mixed to re-spray your seat backs. That car would be a show winner in most original classes.


Thanks for the advice and naming the "package tray" piece i've been looking for.
I was wondering about those seat backs. They can simply be re-painted huh? Awesome.

BTW you have the sweetest signature picture I think i've ever seen. Did you make that yourself!?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Incredible car you have there. As others have said, I would do as little to it as possible to keep the originality. This is no garden variety GTO with that super rare VOE option and originality to a collector (should you ever decide to sell) would increase the value of this car exponentially. How lucky for you they reproduce those super rare mufflers! And how fortunate your dad kept the car in such good condition all these years. There are very few "original" 70 GTO's out there, it is 42 years old after all! Thanks for sharing the pics of this cool car. :cheers

PS, as instigator said, this car would be a show winner in "original" style classes. I would seriously consider contacting a judge or credible member of the GTOOA to look at it and recommend what to "fix" on it and what to leave to have it "certified" and enter in some national shows. That would also increase the value and give the car some providance.


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words and advice Alky. I'm working on a video now for it documenting it's history and updated pictures/videos of it. Looking forward to sharing it with you all.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

QUOTE: "PS, as instigator said, this car would be a show winner in "original" style classes. I would seriously consider contacting a judge or credible member of the GTOOA to look at it and recommend what to "fix" on it and what to leave to have it "certified" and enter in some national shows. "

What Alky said, don't do anything until you have chatted with GTO experts....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there were only 233 VOE GTO's ever i believe....and most were probably scrapped after the first set of mufflers went so that is actually a VERY rare car, that is why we are telling you all this, I agree with Alky, i would get it certified and also insured for full value. The other great thing is you know EXACTLY where it has been and can document every day of its existence. i hope all of this re-awakens your fathers interest in the car, and be sure to thank him from us for sharing and caring for his car the way he did....most of us would give one of our extremities for that car....:cheers

PS: made the car myself, a buddy on the forum (jimte) does the background images


----------



## JESchulte (Apr 20, 2012)

Seriously, thats all original? You don't see newly restored cars look that good.

I think your father doesn't want to rebuild it because it couldn't be put back together with brand new parts in better looking condition that what its already in!

Regardless, good luck with whatever you, and hopefully your father, decide to do with it.


----------



## blue_gto_70 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes I have to admit, growing up I hounded him every nice weekend to get it out and drive it. I myself have only been in the car a handful of times my entire 28 year life. My dad has every oil change and mileage by the year recorded since 1972. He loves documenting everything in his loose leaf binders, haha.

When I graduated high school in 2002 I bought a beater 70 GTO we drove around and fixed up. That sparked his interest some but never enough to bring the car to a show or inspector.

He is very proud of the car and it's like an extended family member. It will definitely stay in our family forever. 

The outside does have flaws in person but from 20-30 feet away I admit it looks good. 

What really impresses me about this car is the interior and how it handles when driving it. Night and day difference from the 70 GTO I had. This one has power steering and brakes so that's a huge difference right off the bat.

I'll see if I can get the documentation on the car. I know my dad sent for it a few years back from the pontiac historical services. One thing we were a little dissappointed on was the fact that it came from the factory as a vinyl top. My dad said that was popular in the 70's but on the inside we had hoped it was a dealer installed option so we wouldn't have to to back to that look if we restored it someday, haha. I guess you could always redo the car and add the vinyl on later on if you wanted to. Oh well it'll never be a daily driver so no biggie.

Thanks again. Cool to get the feedback from the GTO community.


----------

